# Vitamin B, anyone?



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

I've noticed that vitamin B supplements really help decrease my anxiety levels. I take a tablet every day, and on the days that I forget, I can really tell a difference! It makes me less stressed out, less irritable, and just more of a friendly human being (lol!).

Maybe I'm just lacking vitamin B from the food I eat (I'm a vegetarian), but it has really made a difference for me.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*I think there are alot of vitamins like that*

vit B, vit E, some other ones. It just proves that some of the problem is lack in our bodies. Sometimes temporary, sometimes our bodies have a harder time absorbing things.

I'm not taking things right now, but I plan on getting vitamin E supplements and maybe iron.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

mzmz said:


> vit B, vit E, some other ones. It just proves that some of the problem is lack in our bodies. Sometimes temporary, sometimes our bodies have a harder time absorbing things.
> 
> I'm not taking things right now, but I plan on getting vitamin E supplements and maybe iron.


Yeah, it's kind of a relief knowing I'm not just a crazy person, part of it is a legitimate nutritional issue!


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I take a stress formula B complex every day. It does help.


----------



## Paloma93 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah im vegetarian too and i recently found out i have a vitamin B deficiency. The supplements have helped a lot already


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe you aren't eating right, B6 and B12 is found in pretty much everything. You mentioned you are vegeterian so you are essentially missing out on the ones that come from liver, beef, octopus, fish etc. There's a good amount in cheese, most vegetables and some grains/nuts. Eggs are also a good source.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

They definitely help especially if you can get a hold of time-release B Complex.


----------



## Caliginous (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, vitamin b can help you feel better and is important for nerves. My B12 levels are very low (I'm vegetarian and have vitamin absorbtion issues) so my doctor told me to take the tablets. My body has resisted building it up much on just pills though, so I'll probably be prescribed the shots soon. Those B's are important vitamins!


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

Just read a article on how Niacin (vit b3) deficiency can cause anxiety, depression, fears, fatigue, violent crimes and even schizophrenia! Although wheat intolerance (or is it gluten?) can cause schizophrenia in some individuals.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

not anymore,, it's also good for lower back, eyes and head pain!! (I"m suffering all of them and I"m just in my 20's!)... not sure if it's a good idea for taking it for a long time?? (months)


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Banco said:


> Just read a article on how Niacin (vit b3) deficiency can cause anxiety, depression, fears, fatigue, violent crimes and even schizophrenia! Although wheat intolerance (or is it gluten?) can cause schizophrenia in some individuals.


I've heard that, too! About the Niacin, not the gluten. Although supposedly there are a lot of benefits of going on a gluten-free, nutritionally-balanced diet, like increased energy. I've also heard that it can speed up your hair growth -- which I have to be honest, made me try it for a while. I gave up pretty quickly... not eating gluten is a lot of work! :no

Schizophrenia is another subject though, I think. My uncle has schizophrenia, and it is affected by the most unexpected things...


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> not anymore,, it's also good for lower back, eyes and head pain!! (I"m suffering all of them and I"m just in my 20's!)... not sure if it's a good idea for taking it for a long time?? (months)


LOL I get lower back pain too, and I'm also in my 20's! Makes me feel like an old person sometimes...

That's a good point about taking vitamins for a long period of time, I never thought about that. Just Googled around a bit and from what I gather, B vitamins don't stay in your system for long because they're water-soluble. Water-soluble vitamins get flushed out, whereas fat-soluble vitamins (like Vitamin A) can accumulate in your system.

It also looks like people get more side effects when they take only one kind of B Vitamin supplement, such a B6, rather than a B vitamin complex.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

I take Vitamin B Complex eaxh day, helps with energy levels also along with affecting your mood. I eat alot of food that contains vitamin B also. Im not sure how much a effect it has on me as i take quite a few different vitamins and minerals like cod liver oil and amino acids.
For vegetarians your best sort of B vits is dairy products like milk and cheese.

I use this site alot and has a section for vegetarians.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/208601-vegetarian-sources-of-b-vitamins/


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

i HIGHLY suggest to keep on taking this, supplements really can do a wonder for the human body, i take a few different supplements and i feel great!


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

As a vegan, I have to take some form of B-12 supplement, though my other levels are perfectly fine. It is interesting, however that even people who eat meat are often very low on B-12 levels.

The intake of the right foods makes a HUGE difference in mental state. I'm glad it is working for you.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i took these vit b 12 supplements that had 1000% of the daily needed value for like a week and my pee was like highlighter yellow... it might have even glowed in the dark lol


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> i took these vit b 12 supplements that had 1000% of the daily needed value for like a week and my pee was like highlighter yellow... it might have even glowed in the dark lol


What I take is 16,667% of the RDA.

Note that the RDA for most things is vastly inaccurate and outdated.

If your urine is yellow, you are very likely just dehydrated.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

balsamella said:


> What I take is 16,667% of the RDA.
> 
> Note that the RDA for most things is vastly inaccurate and outdated.
> 
> If your urine is yellow, you are very likely just dehydrated.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080121113309AAEpIuh


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Doesn't it also increase your appetite?


----------



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I feel the same way about Vitamin B! I take a Vitamin B/Iron pill every day. Also, when I excercise, eat healthy, & drink a lot of water that all makes a HUGE difference in my mood!


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080121113309AAEpIuh


 Yes, various foods will change the color of your urine, but it will be less noticable if someone drinks a lot of water also. That is all I was suggesting. I suppose I might be on the other end of the scale, since I drink a pitcher of water when I get up in the morning. I don't actually have a Facebook account, as I found I ended up spending a lot of time there.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought the bright yellow pee was from vitamins in general, but maybe it is just B vitamins...

http://www.livestrong.com/article/505866-vitamins-and-yellow-urine/

It is definitely dark when you're dehydrated vs pale/clear when you're hydrated also. But vitamins make it CRAZY NEON colored.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya I started on a B complex recently and its helping me out a lot ~, feel like its helping my food digest and metabolize more efficiently


----------



## supplemania (Oct 2, 2018)

Vitamin B really helped my stress levels to go down, and here I thought I was depressed for no reason. I got my vitamin B and you guys can try too! Remember every cloud has a silver lining.


----------

